# Chargriller w/sfb vs. 20in. Oklahoma Longhorn w/sfb



## new2smokn (Apr 2, 2011)

I everybody. I am looking for help and possibly pictures of the Longhorn. 

I currently own a chargriller with all of the modifiactions and I am looking into purchasing the Longhorn.  It is on a weekend sale at Home Depot for 300.00 this weekend only. 

I have had some great smokes from the Chargriller but the heat retention and workmanship bother me. 

So my question is, should I even think about purchasing this item?  I will not be able to see the Longhorn, this is the reason for the pictures, because i am at work and will not be getting off duty till monday morning.  My wife is willing to go to Home Depot to purchase it and I'll pick it up on monday. 

Questions I have about the Longhorn?

     - cooking area on the longhorn vs. the chargriller is it smaller like the charbroilers?

     - quality

     - heat retention

     - am i going to have to make any modifications to it

     - etc.

Any help regardless of the comments will help me make my decision.  Thank you.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's one I found on the web


----------



## fliptetlow (Apr 6, 2011)

So what did you decide? Did you buy the Longhorn? I had a Chargriller and got some great smokes off of it but I know what you mean by quality and heat retention. My side firebox just fell apart after 1 1/2 years.


----------

